# The Leeds Reformatory - March 08



## freebird (Mar 30, 2008)

Turned up here on a damp and chilly AM with sqwasher plus 1. The place was eerily quiet but is occaisionally used by dog walkers who looked at us as if we were totally mad . We were at the abandoned village that was the support staff accommodation surrounding Eastmoor secure unit.
Within the village are a number of buildings both brick and wooden and the anminities included a church and crazy golf  which all surrounded the unit itself. There is still an occupied house at the far end which is very strange as it sits next to the new secure unit as well as the old and the owners do call the police on a regular basis!
A lot of the buildings are boarded up so access was impossible however this place is really interesting and well worth a visit.

Welcome












The Church is listed.











No signs of an alter!














































Totally tangled!!!











Crazy golf course? 
















The unit itself.






They must have celebrated on leaving 











Thanks for looking. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freebird_ubx/


----------



## crashmatt (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*



freebird said:


> A lot of the buildings are boarded up so access was impossible however this place is really interesting and well worth a visit.



How many are accessable? I was planning a visit up there, but if there isn't much access I may give it a miss.


----------



## krela (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*



crashmatt said:


> How many are accessable? I was planning a visit up there, but if there isn't much access I may give it a miss.



No talking about access in public please, that rule is clearly stated all over the place on here.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*



crashmatt said:


> How many are accessible? I was planning a visit up there, but if there isn't much access I may give it a miss.



Firstly; I do wish that people would describe this place correctly. It is not an abandoned village, but started life as 'The Leeds Reformatory' building commenced around the mid 1860s - as near as I can find, but could be slightly earlier. Some additional staff housing was added in the early 1900s. The more modern 1950/60s buildings are staff accommodation and a dormitory/teaching block. The listed chapel, late gym, is now in a dire structural state, exhibiting a huge crack around the entrance porch. - another Derby Hippodrome waiting to happen?? We will have to see what happens, when Barratts start building the (supposedly) 71 houses. 

There is an ongoing 'keep it secure' operation, but it is possible to view the interior of the original Reformatory. The more modern additions offer nothing new - once you have seen the interior of one 1960s house, you have seen the lot. So why bother? It is the social history of the original buildings, that one should be interested in. Also be aware there are some squatters in the largest modern building. They are doing no harm, so don't mess up their access point - it is well disguised and they take care that nobody sees them entering/exiting. If you are seen entering a building by the house owners, they will call security - who always come accompanied by Mr Plod. Had security and TWO of our finest, on one occasion when somebody was making a lot of noise in the swimming pool!!

Nothing strange about the occupied house either. The owners worked at the reform school for 30 years- brought their family up there. When the Secure Unit was built, they were given the chance to purchase their staff accommodation. I am told that the resident gardener, would not allow the children of staff members to play on the lawn in front of the old building - now sadly an overgrown weed patch.

The New Eastmoor Secure Unit is a completely different type of unit - A very secure place for treating disturbed youngsters, who cannot be held in the more normal 'open units'. The most obvious difference between the old and new - the huge razor wire fence around the new, there is not even a wall around the old reform school.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*

Fabulous tour and photos of the site. Cracking first pic of the church and especially like all the bits of wall and tangly bits.


----------



## freebird (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*



Dirus_Strictus said:


> Firstly; I do wish that people would describe this place correctly. It is not an abandoned village, but started life as 'The Leeds Reformatory' building commenced around the mid 1860s - as near as I can find, but could be slightly earlier.
> 
> Nothing strange about the occupied house either. The owners worked at the reform school for 30 years- brought their family up there. When the Secure Unit was built, they were given the chance to purchase their staff accommodation.



Ok large number of empty buildings surrounding and consisting of the old Leeds reformatory (old Eastmoor) it is then, but it sounds much more fun as an abandoned village. 
Also personally I think it is strange to want to live right next to a current very secure unit with razor wire etc and in a deserted 'estate'. But thats just me!


----------



## King Al (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*

Cool Pics freebird nice find. that church looks nice, I like the almost black bricks with the white morter

chears for the extra info Dirus


----------



## smileysal (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*

I really do love seeing pics from here. Liked it a few years ago when the place was first put up - again, as an abandoned village. Had us guessing for months abouts in the country it was. 

I love seeing all the black stone buildings and love the church/chapel. Hate the newer buildings on the same site. 

Like seeing the difference from when it was a reform school on this part, and the totally fenced off newer part, the security section. What a difference in the way we kept the children.

Excellent pics,

 Sal


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*

That would make an awesome squat, lets take over the town! lol


----------



## crashmatt (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*



krela said:


> No talking about access in public please, that rule is clearly stated all over the place on here.



Well quite, I wasn't expecting a public response.

But anyway,


Dirus_Strictus said:


> it is possible to view the interior of the original Reformatory.



That's all I wanted to know.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*



smileysal;39285
Like seeing the difference from when it was a reform school on this part said:


> Yes, it seems our 'modern' society has a lot to answer for. However when you learn that prior to c1950, a pregnant unmarried female could be classed 'a moral danger to society', and be locked up for years in the likes of High Royds - you begin to wonder what has really changed. We have just shifted the emphasis on what is acceptable behaviour. Still it is a sad state of affairs, that very young people need to be held in places like the new unit.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*

That's it then, i'd be locked up in High Royds for years 

Too many parents just want they're kids to be out of their hair, and out of the house, not caring where they are or what they're getting up to. Other adults are buying young people alcohol when they are stood outside shops asking them to go in and get it. 

the cane should be brought back, and parents should be help responsible for what they're children are up to, both inthe home, outside, and at school. Then maybe we wouldn't have the major problems we're getting nowadays. 

 Sal


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*



Dirus_Strictus said:


> However when you learn that prior to c1950, a pregnant unmarried female could be classed 'a moral danger to society', and be locked up for years in the likes of High Royds



I wish we could lock up some of the pregnant umarried females walking the streets today. Just think, Jeremy Kyle would be unemployed..happy days... 

Looks an interesting place.

TnM


----------



## smileysal (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*

When I was young they used to have borstals as well. Someone I know's son was sent to one. They had huge fences up as well like the newer secure unit next door. This is the first time ive seen one without any fences at all!


----------



## Chocolate-Poop (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*

As Dirrus said, when you've seen one of the 60's houses you've seen them all. It's just a bunch of empty rooms, really not worth the time or the effort, plus it's better not to go in there anyway. As it's inhabited at the moment. Your not missing anything Crashmatt. 

But this is a fantastic location, and great photos. We never managed to see inside the church. 

I cant believe Barrats plan to build 71 houses on this place. It'll be a sad say when they move in on this one.


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*

Great set of photos Freebird, you've captured the decay of this place well. It is an unusual collection of buildings which described as an abandoned village just gives it a bit more intrigue. Well done!


----------



## freebird (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry I caused problems with flickr.  .For missing pics and more to boot follow the link :-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freebird_ubx/


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Abandoned Village - March 08*



smileysal said:


> When I was young they used to have borstals as well. Someone I know's son was sent to one. They had huge fences up as well like the newer secure unit next door. This is the first time ive seen one without any fences at all!



Our local Borstal was formerly part of the extra WW2 aircrew accommodation at RAF Lindholme. It was fenced, but only with the standard MOD anti-climb type. I met an inmate of the establishment in rather unusual circumstances. I did my A levels at the local Technical College in 1961/62. The course was made up with people from various schools that did not have sixth form facilities. One person stood out as he was always smoking roll-ups - turned out he was from the local Borstal. Amusing tale, he went AWOL from a public school and made for London. To make extra money he started forging halfcrown pieces - they were rather good, spot on size and weight. These were then used in cigarette machines and the cigs sold around the pubs/markets. He and his friends made a load of cash, until they were caught out, one of the group was seen emptying a machine! Our new student as the instigator, had been sentenced to 3 years at Lindholme. Took it all in his stride and was quite proud of his little scheme, took four A Levels plus special maths and walked the lot! 

Our present day 'Secure Units' seem to house a different type of offender. Just a couple of days ago, a Scottish unit was destroyed by its 15 inmates. They escaped during the arson, injuring the staff on duty.

As Smileysal said, there is no discipline in the home and certainly non in schools. Teachers seem intimidated to sort out the unruly, and who can really blame them. Why risk getting attacked or worse, stabbed to death. Sad state of affairs - this is not a case of 'the good old days' in many ways they were just as bad, but in different and less threatening areas.


----------



## Burns (Apr 6, 2008)

is this the one around here;

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.852273&lon=-1.57339&z=17.9&r=0&src=ggl


----------



## rikj (Apr 6, 2008)

Burns said:


> is this the one around here;
> 
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.852273&lon=-1.57339&z=17.9&r=0&src=ggl



Seemingley. 

Coincidentally this was in the paper this week getting coverage as the developers are saying it will be developed as a "traditional English village". Presumably including ducking stools and plague pits!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 7, 2008)

rikj said:


> Seemingley.
> 
> Coincidentally this was in the paper this week getting coverage as the developers are saying it will be developed as a "traditional English village". Presumably including ducking stools and plague pits!



Well it is a rather convenient way of getting around the problem of having to retain the Chapel. I guess there will be a green and pub also. There will be plenty of room on the site, as everything else is coming down according to what I have been told.


----------

